

Enhanced IP: IPv4 on steroids, allowing for 2^56 addresses - mhausenblas
http://online.qmags.com/CMG0214/Default.aspx?pg=65

======
nextw33k
Yes IPv4 on steroids. Providing artificial enhancement by placing the burden
on edge routers. So if you've got to replace the edge routers you might as
well replace them with IPv6 compatible kit and be done with it.

Oh look this EnIP breaks IPSec because its fudging the source and destination
addresses.

This should be a research project and not billed as a solution.

------
FireBeyond
Why, oh why? I can’t think of one good reason the effort put into this
shouldn’t have gone instead into raising IPv6 adoption.

